

Show HN: Find an Awesome Travel Abroad Program with Via by Project Travel - shepbook
https://projecttravel.com/

======
shepbook
OP Here: My team and I have spent the last several months building a system to
convert study abroad offices away from inefficient paper processes and to help
them better engage with their travelers. We built an algorithm to help people
find a program that matches their interests and subjects that they want to
study.

On the back office side, we collect information from the travelers that the
advisors can use to help them start discussions and not waste time with
multiple exploratory meetings.

